# Flying tomorrow with Delta but can't check in online - Stressing Now



## Portugal1000

Tried to check in on line this morning as soon as the check in button appeared at 9.40am. Message said that my ticket couldn't be validated. This is despite me being able to see my reservation, seat selection etc. I have also paid Delta to upgrade to Economy Comfort some time ago so assumed all was fine.
So I called Delta who immediately started to worry me when they asked if I had paid for the ticket! They say they can see my reservation, my seat selection and the upgrade but not sure whats going on. To say I am worried is an understatement. I booked via Orbitz and had another email from them yesterday confirming everything again.
Waiting for Delta to call back which they said they would do in withinan hour but now more than an hour (although only just)
10th trip but first time not flying with Virgin.
I have printed off the screen prints from Delta and all my credit card receipts. Just hoping it gets sorted. Sure it will be fine but just wondered of anyone else had similar experience.


----------



## 2Tiggies

I haven't used Delta to Orlando so can't give you any insight into the problem, so I thought I'd keep you company while you stress lol

Wondering if it's possibly to do with it being a US carrier?  Hopefully someone in the know can come and confirm. I say this only because we weren't able to do OLCI (similar message popped up but AFTER I'd been through the whole OLCI process) year before last with United. When I contacted them they told me it had something to do with verification of non US passports or something or other.  

Let us know when Delta gets back to you. Nothing you say seems to indicate any issue with your actual booking so it's most likely a systems issue.


----------



## wayneg

Flown many times with Delta, don't think I have ever been able to do OLCI (maybe once, not sure) 
Last time was April booked with Orbitz and upgraded to EC, I never bother ringing them just turned up at the airport and told the security check I had probelms online, he looked and asked if we had a return flight? I showed him my paperwork, he went to supervisor. Problem was we were flying into Miami and back form Tampa, the system didn't like it. All sorted in no time.


----------



## Portugal1000

Thanks. Panic Over!!
Delta didn't call back but just tried again and they obviously fixed it. Looked on some other flying forum and seems like its not an uncommon problem. Might be associated with the fact I changed 1 flight because the stopover time ended up being too short. Anyway I have my boarding passes now so I am not going to look on the website anymore!! Even printed all my statements showing I paid just in case I have same issue on the way back, although don't mind so much being stuck in Orlando.
Can finally start to get excited now. We usually fly from Gatwick which is only 10 minutes away but have to go to Heathrow which is about 45 minutes away. But we paid £420 so can't complain.


----------



## DisneyWannabee

Thanks for the heads up, we will need to do this next week, so good to know.


----------

